# CPT help for arthroscopic knee osteophyte removal



## ggparker14 (Aug 15, 2012)

Can anyone give me their opinion on CPT for arthroscopy of the knee with removal of osteophyte on patella? The patient previously had a total knee replacement.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## mmpratt (Aug 18, 2012)

29874?  Removal of loose body or foreign body?  Not sure with information provided.


----------

